
AirPods with Wireless Charging Case - smoser
https://www.apple.com/shop/product/MRXJ2AM/A/airpods-with-wireless-charging-case
======
pwthornton
If Apple does in fact release AirPower, and it works well, I'll probably
upgrade to these. A better charging situation is one of the things that could
improve the AirPods.

Just today my AirPods case wasn't charging because lint got into my lightning
port. I didn't realize the case wasn't charging until I realized my AirPods
were low on power despite me charging the case a lot the last few days.
Inductive charging is a lot more durable in a lot of ways.

I take my AirPods everywhere with me. They fit perfectly into a pair of jeans.
They are one of Apple's best products in years.

I find myself listening to way more audiobooks and podcasts because of this.
If I have a minutes to burn, I can just pull them out and listen. Also,
AirPods are great for phone calls. I use them for almost every phone call, and
having them always on me has changed how I interact with computing devices. If
the Apple Watch ever really gets full featured (with more robust cellular
features in particular), I could see myself often just having a Watch and
AirPods with me, while leaving my phone behind.

The other things I would like to see Apple do are: Official water resistance
ratings to better work for athletics and in the rain; and the ability to have
different tips on them to increase fit for more people and to provide the
option of sealing out outside noise.

~~~
brucemoose
I honestly can't say I understand the draw to drop significant money on a new
set of headphones that need to be charged at least as often as a my phone, and
can't be charged while being used.

I've had the same set of high quality in-ear wired headphones for the last 5
years or longer and have zero issues with them (I just replace the foam every
so often for about $5). What is the improvement I am missing here?

~~~
sosborn
> What is the improvement I am missing here?

I think what you are missing is that different people value things
differently. These don't make sense for you? That's fine, don't buy them. They
don't make sense for me either, so I don't buy them.

However, I can understand how it would make sense for someone else. Arguing
the money aspect doesn't make sense because we never know a person's income,
expenses and savings. $200 for one person is nothing, while it can be the
difference between making rent for another.

Arguing sound quality doesn't make sense either, because despite all of the
numbers that people throw around, people perceive and enjoy sound differently.
It isn't objective, its subjective.

Same thing with the presence of wires. I would have liked these (or, more
likely, a larger set of wireless cans) when I lived in Japan and commuted by
train daily. Now that I commute by car, my headphone use is limited to netflix
in bed and when I'm playing guitar. Wireless doesn't do anything for me in
those situations.

Long story short, different strokes for different folks.

~~~
exergy
How about arguing for the environmental cost of our throwaway culture?

Airpods have a MUCH higher environmental impact than ordinary earphones. A lot
of tech is crammed into these things, all of which uses energy, resources,
distilled water and so on to produce.

I have a pair of Shure earphones that have "just worked" for going onto three
years now. I had to change NOTHING on them, and they've never complained. I've
worn them for 2+ hours Every. Single. Day. during that time period.

People are reporting rubbish battery lives on the Apple subreddit already,
with several of them desperately hoping for new ones so they can mindlessly
continue upgrading without stopping to consider where that tech ends up.

~~~
stouset
> I have a pair of Shure earphones that have "just worked" for going onto
> three years now. I had to change NOTHING on them, and they've never
> complained. I've worn them for 2+ hours Every. Single. Day. during that time
> period.

And I have a pair of Airpods that have "just worked" for I guess about two and
a half years now. I've had to change NOTHING on them, and they've never
complained. I've worn them for 2+ hours (almost) Every. Single. Day. during
that time period.

> People are reporting rubbish battery lives on the Apple subreddit already

People are going to report a litany of problems with every new product. There
is zero reason to believe that battery life on these new AirPods should be,
outside of defective devices, any less than the previous model.

~~~
exergy
Let's come back to this thread in two more years and continue this chat. Are
you in good faith arguing that airpods and quality earphones will last the
same amount of time and have the same environmental impact? It's one thing to
have wanton disregard for the environment and say "Fuck climate change,
convenience rulez", but a whole another thing to try to convince yourself that
there IS no difference between the two choices.

Also, to preempt any exhortations of slippery slope fallacies, I'd say every
person deserves a good laptop that they take care of, and a smartphone that
they try to get to last as long as possible. That's where we draw the line.
Every gadget beyond that should cause a serious examination of how necessary
it is in one's life, and whether it is a want or a need. Airpods would fail
catastrophically for almost everyone in such a sytem.

~~~
mbrock
How many monitors do people deserve? Is anyone allowed to have a car? What
about food processors? Are wifi routers okay, I mean wired ethernet worked
just fine for decades.

~~~
hombre_fatal
Seriously. At least be consistent. If you're living off your own land, growing
your own tomatoes and dreadlocks, and own zero technology, I'd understand and
probably agree with you as you rant about the selfish decadence of humanity
over the fire pit.

But these comments here are basically the height of virtue signaling and weird
oneupmanship. The fact that they are posting on HN about it on their high-tech
device is hilarious.

For example, they brag about their save-the-world low-fi headphones without
realizing the irony of also owning the high-tech landfilling gadget they plug
them into.

~~~
exergy
Why does the conversation always devolve into "go live in a cave"? Surely you
must agree that there is a spectrum of possibilities, and the further along it
one can be the better? Eating mostly vegetarian food, driving as little as
possible, owning as little tech as possible, having as few children as one
can. These would have seemed to me to be relatively uncontroversial opinions.

The implications of all these comments seems to be that it's perfectly OK to
buy Airpods every two to three years for decades to come, because there are
other avenues in which we are _also_ fucking the environment.

------
paultopia
I actually bought these. Yes, it's a pile of money, wireless charging for
AirPods probably isn't all that useful (though I may grab a new wireless
charger for the desk where my AirPods usually sit anyway), etc.

But, reality is: AirPods are by far the most convenient way to casually do
anything with apple products and headphones. Stick 'em in a pocket, and if you
want to listen to music or be on a conference call, pull them out and pop them
in. And my old ones are having the battery wear-out problem. And I'm in the
apple ecosystem.

So I'll happily pay a premium to have new AirPods with better battery (and
cleaner!). And then I don't need to feel guilty about the old ones to the gym
and ruining them further with sweat. (The one thing I'm mad about is that
there's nothing about sweat proofing on these.)

~~~
willyyr
Since you mentioned: "be on a conference call". There is nothing more annoying
then a participant in a conference call (or any call) using AirPods especially
when they are at a busy place. My experience is that you hear everything
around them and most of the time they are hard to understand because of how
the voice is picked up. I always ask them to switch back to the phone so i can
understand. Not sure if the new version improves that or if it's just my
experience.

~~~
bluedino
Not really the Airpods fault there.

~~~
zachberger
Sure it is, most phones have outstanding ambient noise cancellation, something
that AirPods does not seem to have.

~~~
sa1
Ambient noise cancellation is not the same thing. Most headphones do it
passively by having a closed-back design. It blocks noise from reaching your
ears, not the microphone.

Active noise cancellation is not the same thing either. See
[https://krisp.ai/](https://krisp.ai/) for what you really need, and this is
not something best done at the physical device level.

~~~
ericd
Pretty sure they're referring to ambient noise cancellation using the
microphones to make it so the background noise doesn't come through your
microphone to the other participants while on a call.

------
Daniel_sk
The issue is that you have tiny chemical batteries inside and they deteriorate
with use and time, so it will hardly hold any charge after 3 years (some
report much faster deterioration). Does Apple replace those batteries? How
much does it cost? And can it be done outside of US? (e.g. in EU countries
with no official Apple Store presence). Otherwise it's pretty expensive to pay
$200 for a pair headphones and throw them away after 3 years.

~~~
jasongill
I pre-ordered my Airpods the first day they were available at the end of 2016
and have used them almost exclusively for conference calls. I use them maybe
once every day or so, and they sit in their charging case the rest of the time
(which gets recharged periodically)

I had a call yesterday and the Airpods were beeping that they were dying at
the 20min mark, and didn't make it to 30min on the call.

I love the form factor, and I just ordered the "new" Airpods, because I am
hoping the battery life has improved - the old ones are basically a disposable
item after the first year, from my experience.

~~~
asark
Airpods dying on conference calls has become another common part of the joke
that is conference calls generally. Seeing that happen _constantly_ has turned
me off buying them :-/

Well, that and the fact that I'd definitely lose one in the first month of
ownership.

~~~
wil421
They aren’t really designed for conference calls. It’s more for listening to
music and answering a few calls when they happen. AirPods are more of a light
workout or entertainment headphones. Jabra, Plantronics, and the like are for
conference calls.

I do use them for conference calls but I know they have limited capabilities.
My 14 hour Jabra headset will do just fine and have noise cancellation.

~~~
williamdclt
> It’s more for listening to music

If only. At this price, you have hundreds of options with much better sound
quality

~~~
wil421
At this price point you are paying form factor and lightweight. Bose and Sony
have much better headphones at a similar price point. Both are much bigger and
may have cords but the quality is much better. They last longer too.

~~~
Yetanfou
At this price you're paying for recognisability and affluence signalling.
Apple will be able to launch a 'limited series' of 'black airpods with gilded
touch rings' \- with the colour being the only differentiator from the regular
product - at a 50% price increase and see considerable sales.

~~~
seppin
> At this price you're paying for recognisability and affluence signalling.

Give it a rest, Apple makes great hardware with great software. That's why
people buy it, nothing to do with being cool.

------
zpeti
Funny how there's so much criticism everywhere for these products yet you step
outside and loads of people have them. Usual reaction to Apple products I
guess.

~~~
aczerepinski
Apple removed headphone jacks from their phones, so some AirPod owners
probably would have been happy to not own them and continue with traditional
headphones.

~~~
Phlarp
If you are a fan of this earbud design they package a pair with a lightning
connector in every iphone.

Apple has successfully turned the airpods into a fashion/status symbol, which
was their goal. "only smelly android users have headphones with a CORD"

~~~
ericsoderstrom
To be fair, airpods ended up being a lot more convenient than I imagined
before trying them. I still carry around my tin audio t2s for when I'll be
listening to music for an extended period of time. But in most cases, the
convenience of not dealing with a cord and being able to pause/skip with a tap
outweighs the loss in sound quality.

~~~
asdff
With the old wired ones you can also play/pause/skip/change volume/use a
mic/whisper your fantasies to siri/etc. I mean all you really get with these
is not having to deal with 2.5' of wire, at the cost of having to charge them
and the whole $160 business

------
canuckintime
This is a disappointing update. Introducing the wireless charging case at an
additional charge without an accompanying release of Airpower is curious. No
new color options. More importantly, no new control options. I can't change
volume without resorting to my Apple Watch or phone. Hey Siri is a non feature
akin to the Bixby button on Samsung phones.

The battery on my first gen Airpods has deteriorated but this isn't the
upgrade I was waiting for. I'll give the Galaxy buds a go or maybe even
venture into the wireless noise-cancelling headphones category which has
greatly improved since Airpods first launched

~~~
robohoe
Try Bose soundsports. They’re $200 as well but battery life is great and they
tend to really stay in your ear canal.

~~~
lambda_lover
It's not the battery life per charge, it's the battery life _span_. Similar to
iPhones (which are rated for only 500 charge cycles because gotta pad those
profit margins... so good luck using one battery for even 2 years), AirPods
experience battery degradation to a point where they last < 1 hour and just
shut down randomly because they can't provide enough charge to the buds. In
just 2-3 years.

~~~
billyhoffman
> which are rated for only 500 charge cycles

Citation needed?

~~~
m_eiman
[https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT208387](https://support.apple.com/en-
us/HT208387)

Macbook batteries are designed for 100p cycles IIRC.

------
lgvln
I was among the first to receive my AirPods back in end of 2016. They are now
down to <2.5hours listening on my iPhone and <2hours on my MBP (for some
unknown reason). They are great on the go but the lack of sound isolation is
problematic because you really have to crank the volume up. That really isn’t
ideal in the long run. I also suspect the sound quality has degraded somewhat
because of the dirt etc that has accumulated behind the vents.

I’m probably going to use them till the batteries are too degraded and change
to BT ANC headphones afterwards.

~~~
pfranz
I think those are just the different classes of headphones. Even with wired
headphones earbuds were my daily driver. I had over the ear for isolation on
airplanes, but they were way too inconvenient for day to day and kind of gross
if I was working out. There are a bunch of other big types, but I've never had
a need for things like in-ear monitors or open air headphones.

My wife was actively looking for something with active "pass thru" and tried a
few headphones. I suspect (like you) she was expecting airpods to have more
isolation because she's very happy with them.

I imagine your MBP supports different bluetooth specs and is slightly older.
Since people upgrade their phones more often they tend to get these things
first. Last month I got a loaner MBP and completely forgot my mouse requires
BT4 and would work. I never tried airpods, but I suspect they either wouldn't
work at all or be forced to use higher-powered, older BT protocols. I also
remember hearing something about the mic being on in unexpected circumstances,
killing battery life.

------
visarga
They should first make AirPods that can connect reliably to BlueTooth. Half
the time I need to connect mine to my MacBook Pro I need to massage the BT and
Speaker icons for 20 seconds.

~~~
the_economist
They may have quietly made Bluetooth improvements but not mentioned it, in the
same way you won't see Apple acknowledge fixing the constant problems with
their keyboard on descriptions of their newer Macbook pros.

~~~
graeme
That's my suspicion. The H1 chip allows 2x faster pairing. I'm assuming this
also incluedws more reliable pairing, but isn't mentioned.

------
smoser
FYI you can get AirPods 2 without the wireless charging for $40 less.

------
azhenley
The big additions: 50% more talk time, hands free Siri, and a new optional
wireless charging case.

~~~
epmaybe
When you say hands free Siri, does that mean you can activate with 'hey Siri'?
And a follow up question: is there a way for iOS to read out new text messages
or phone calls incoming and ask you if you'd like to take it?

~~~
FrancoisBosun
Messages, yes: "Hey siri, read my unread messages". Phone, I don't know.

~~~
DemiGuru
You can route call announcements to the headphones but you'll need to interact
with the phone in order to decline the call.

------
lbacaj
I really believe the AirPods are an amazing New platform.. I think people are
far more on the go lately and so the AirPods are a perfect way to consume
content, that isn’t just music and I do believe the big rise in Podcast
consumption is very much due to their popularity. It started as a silly joke
that everyone made fun of but now, at least where I live in NYC, seemingly
everyone on every train has them on.

I am a little disappointed in Apple for not adding storage to these though, it
wouldn’t be very hard to add a few gigabytes to them and then they would work
even without your phone and it would be the iPod all over again. Missed
opportunity by Apple for sure.

As a shameless plug I am working on what I think is the perfect companion App
for iPods. My app let’s you listen to any article by using some amazing
sounding Machine Learning models to grab the articles and convert them to
audio. You can check it out here if you like:
[https://articulu.com](https://articulu.com)

Also commented on here, but the discussion seems to have split.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19441487](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19441487)

~~~
jeron
I doubt they could fit any storage on airpods, they're already filled for
batteries. Apple watch is the companion for working out without your phone and
that has onboard storage

~~~
dschep
I have the Bragi Dash which has 4GB of storage. Because their bluetooth is
pretty crummy, they actually work best as an in-ear mp3 player, no phone
required. It's pretty nice for running because carrying a giant phone in
running clothes is a nuisance.

~~~
moftz
I can't imagine the antenna is anything wonderful considering the size so it
would make sense that they added in the storage feature to compensate.

------
a-szekely
What's going on with Apple releasing so many updates without holding a press
event? (It's not like they have always announced significant updates at their
keynotes.)

~~~
Veen
They have an event scheduled for the 25th March, but it's probably going to be
focused on their new video streaming service. I imagine they don't want that
cluttered with a load of minor product revisions (none of the recent updates
are new product lines).

~~~
kemayo
Plus, this clears out all of the "their new streaming service is fine, but I
was really hoping for an update of X" reactions.

------
xhruso00
What makes the wireless case $50 more to produce? It must use same
communication chip and extra coil + wireless controller. Or it is just a way
how to prepare people for the next/future price hike?

~~~
mwfunk
Oh sweet summer child. How dare they try to figure out what the market will
bear.

~~~
xhruso00
Nope. I still believe in the Steve Jobs vision. "We make the best product for
the lowest possible price". This doesn't look like 1 best product. And clearly
all Apple pro-customers can see they are being milked.

------
snazz
Most conversation has ended up here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19441487](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19441487)

~~~
ihuman
Somehow that post has more comments, but a lower score.

------
nwhatt
$80 for the standalone case. $200 for a new set.

~~~
melling
I suppose if we could fix Bluetooth then we wouldn’t need a special H1 chip
and expensive EarPods?

~~~
lskopwol
Why, what’s wrong with bluetooth?

~~~
objektif
There was a big thread on how the current bluetooth standard is a clusterfuck.

~~~
sib
Sadly, all previous versions of the BT standard were also fusterclucks.

------
petarb
Ended up buying a wireless charging AirPods case off AliExpress for $15 last
year. I feel like I’ve been living the AirPods 2 life for a while now. It is a
small but nice luxury to be able to set the headphones on your charger instead
of having to plug plugin them in, especially if you use them a lot throughout
the day.

I don’t think the, “Hey Siri” is worth the upgrade.

~~~
xeroaura
Do you mean one of those cases that wrap on the outside of the original? If
so, how much bulkier are those? Thinking of getting one since I have a mostly
unused Qi charger on my workdesk.

------
obenn
I'm hoping this is an indication that they will be releasing their first part
charging mat (AirPower) on or before the 25th.

~~~
qubex
Exactly what I was thinking. I’m looking forward to that.

------
dkrich
I have airpods and a pair of Sennheiser PXC 550's. I use the Sennheiser's on
long flights and when I'm working at home and the airpods everywhere else.

Both are great for their use cases, but the best feature of the Sennheiser's
that I miss on my airpods every day is the ability to adjust the volume and
song by swiping on the outside of the ear cup. I realize that there are trade-
off's when moving from a much larger pair of headphones to ear buds, but to me
voice to adjust volume or change songs is a non-starter. I wish that Apple
could figure out a way to include touch or manual controls to airpods and that
alone would make me seriously think about upgrading. This update is a
nothingburger. There's nothing about these that are exciting compared to the
first gen. If they continued to sell the first gen for $20 less I would opt
for them. I'm starting to think that the Apple naysayers are right.

~~~
graeme
You do know you can configure the airpod controls, right?

You can’t adjust volume, which is a _major_ limitation. But you can change
songs with taps.

I strongly suspect you know this, but the way you wrote it is a bit ambiguous
so I’m erring on the safe side and checking.

------
sinatra
Looking at all these comments here, it appears that most people don't have the
problem that I have with AirPods. They just don't stay in my ear. A slight
wrong movement, and they slip out. I tried one of those gel covers that help
AirPods stay in ear. But, then, they don't fit in the case.

------
itwy
What's up with the reports on
[https://emfscientist.org/](https://emfscientist.org/) that bluetooth,
including in Apple products, may cause brain cancer?

Sticking with wired headphones seems safer.

------
wintorez
I just ordered mine (with wireless charging case). Goodbye tangled/dirty
wires!

------
kolbe
These cost more than I paid for the iPhone SE that I'd be connecting them to.

------
CodeSheikh
"..Just set the case down on a Qi-compatible charging mat and let it charge.."
Not exactly wireless charging in its true sense. This case acts more like an
adapter. Good product but not worth $200 IMHO.

~~~
rvshchwl
that's the story of every Apple product. They look great, provide good to
decent functionality, but not worth their price tags.

------
iFred
What a fascinating product, and probably the most desirable from a consumer
standpoint since the 2007 debut of the iPhone. My high school aged sister-in-
law tells me that these have been the "it" item for the past two years.

For me, it has been impressive to see how durable these have been. I bought a
pair, accidently had it go through a washer and dryer cycle, thought they were
dead to the world, bought another pair, did the same thing again, and found
that the first pair worked.

They take a beating, but just work. I can't say the same for my PowerBeats.

------
mygo
can anyone chime in on the cancer concerns? I own a pair of airpods and use
them daily, and want to buy the new ones, but recent press about this has been
concerning me. Is there any merit to the concerns? Last I heard, non-ionizing
radiation can't damage tissues, but I don't know too much about the subject. I
want to enjoy my airpods so if it's fearmongering bs I can ignore it. I'm
asking here because I searched the two posts today about airpods and nobody
has discussed it

------
graeme
The improved connection times are nice. My airpods have been a bit buggy with
connections recently, and I suspect that the improved chip may help
reliability as well as speed.

------
cygned
My colleagues keep telling me my voice audio is awful when using the AirPods.
Not sure if mine are flawed or if that’s just the way they are. Any
experience?

~~~
mitchell_h
Preface: I am far from an apple person. Android phone(pixel), chromebook,
linux desktop. But your airpods are flawed. I use airpods daily and I've never
had complaints. A bunch of co-workers use them and there's never issues.

~~~
pagade
I am assuming you are using Airpod with an Android phone. Is there any
drawback of this? Any feature that works only with iPhone?

~~~
CurrentB
I've had volume issues with the AirPods on my android (Pixel 2). They were so
quiet that I could barely hear anything at full volume over normal street
noise walking around in the city. I ended up selling them. This was over a
year ago so maybe things are better now somehow.

They also apparently pair/connect way more seamlessly with an iphone but I
didn't have any major issues with this.

------
izacus
Does iPhone support reverse wireless charging like modern Samsungs/Huaweis do?
So you can just put the AirPods on the phone and they recharge?

~~~
ericlewis
no.

------
kabacha
Took them long enough. I've bough some chinese wireless earbuds _with_ a
charging case like this a year ago for 30$ and they are surprisingly decent.

I feel that some big companies like apple are losing their edge when it comes
to innovation. Sure apple didn't necessarily invent bleeding edge hardware but
they knew how to repackage things in a bleeding edge package; not lately
though.

------
vladimir-y
Apple dumped audio-jack in order to make more money selling pricey AirPods.
Now they want even more of your money.

------
ogre_codes
Loved my old AirPods until I lost them after about 18 months of use. The
addition of touchless Siri is a nice add-on though I was hoping for a little
more. Even so the only tough choice is whether to get the wireless charging
case for $40 more or stick with the base model.

------
bad_good_guy
Sticking to lightning connector for the wired charging? Guarantees I won't be
getting it. Why are Apple delaying their inevitable switch to USB-C, when
they've already started the transition with macbooks and ipad pro?

~~~
RandallBrown
I'd bet that nearly 100% of people that buy AirPods already have an iPhone and
a lightning cable. It would be pretty annoying to have to carry two cables to
charge your stuff.

------
schnevets
The funny thing is that despite being a podcast junkie, I charge my AirPods so
infrequently that I wouldn't bother with this upgrade

~~~
gilrain
How long have you owned them?

~~~
schnevets
It'll be a year in April. I got them as a company gift from an off-site.

------
dylanm5
How is the audio quality on these? Are they worth anywhere near $200 when
compared to wireless earbuds made by actual audio companies?

~~~
simongr3dal
I only own the original Airpods.

Compared to the Apple Earpods with either lightning or jack-cable I would
describe the Airpods as having just slighty more bass in the sound and just
slighty more volume. What they lack in audio quality compared to bulkier
proper headphones they make up for with their amazing portability and
convenience.

I don't know that they are worth $200, I thought $160 was pretty expensive
when I got mine. But that seems to be the price range for premium bluetooth
headphones.

Personally: I don't find any earbud-style headphone to be very good audio vise
compared (my experience with them is also limited) as compared to headphones
or speakers. I can wear them for a long time without feeling fatigued. In the
first two weeks with the Airpods my ears became very sore after ~30min wearing
them, despite being very accostumed to the Apple Earbuds, luckily that is not
the case any more.

------
abalone
It’s not just about wireless charging though. They upgraded the AirPods too.
You can still buy a wired case and get the new AirPods.

------
jdlyga
It's a pretty simple incremental upgrade. But AirPods are the best headphones
on the market if you have an iPhone.

------
plg
Do these have a different chip and/or different audio quality than the
previous generation?

~~~
Veen
Different chip, longer battery life, no mention of sound quality improvements,
so I guess not.

------
jimmy1
Has there been any research done on the safety of wireless charging?

~~~
Eric_WVGG
It’s a very simple technology, just magnets. There’s no weird radio waves to
worry about.

~~~
alonmower
Pedantic but it is using induction coils to generate and receive a magnetic
field, not using actual magnets. Still, not producing anything I’d worry about
at all

------
m_mueller
_another_ price hike?

~~~
malshe
Airpods with wired charding case are still $160. There is no price hike there.

~~~
frou_dh
They've simply been brought in line with Macs and iOS devices, i.e. at
checkout there is a knob to dial to add options that have extreme margins.

------
mettamage
Wait, I think I bought these a week ago.

Didn’t the charging case exist before? How are old airpods charged?

~~~
floatingatoll
Lightning port on the bottom of the case is the only way to charge the genuine
Apple AirPods Case prior to the Wireless Charging model released today. Third
party results may vary.

------
jayar95
Wow, imagine not having to charge your earbuds! Revolutionary

------
Jemm
$200 US for what is effectively last years fad is insanity.

------
cube00
> Custom laser engraving available exclusively online.

I'm surprised they don't want you to step foot in an Apple store anymore.

~~~
jeron
They've been doing online only custom engraving since the iPod classic

------
debbiedowner
Yo dawg I heard you like wireless. So I put a wireless charger in your
wireless headphones.

~xzibit

~~~
mygo
the airpod case actually charges with conventional contacts. bottom of an
airpod has two conductive polarities that contact with the polarities on the
case. Like plugging the airpod into an outlet, it's a "wired" charge, where
the airpod is the actual wire/plug and the case is the outlet.

